# Help with VERY cloudy water.



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

So here is the layout:

I have 19 fish in my 29g. 10 zebra danios, 5 bloodfin tetras, 1 pleco, 2 odessa barbs, and 1 betta. I have one Amazon live plant.

The lights are on a timer and are on 10 hours a day then there is a blue led light for night time.

I had a Tetra Whisper filter on it while it was cycling then replaced it with an Aquaclea 70 and put the cartridge from the Whisper at the bottom of the Aquaclear to make sure most of the bacteria transferred(it has been cycled for a few weeks now) The old cartridge was quite dirty however. I put a piece of driftwood in the tank.

The water started getting very cloudy and I thought at first it was the driftwood so i removed it and boiled it to leach it. It has not gone back in since yet. I also did a 35% WC at this time. The problem still persisted.

I then thought it was the old cartridge. I removed it and rinsed off the Aquaclear media in tank water and did a 45% WC. None of these tactics have proven to help whatsoever. It's like I never did them. I didn't even notice a difference in the clarity of water after each WC. I do not see any physical signs of algae whatsoever.

The water slowly gets more and more cloudy. It looks green in the tank but when i siphon it out it is brown and i can't even see the bottom of the bucket. Please help. I'd like to know what could be the cause of this and what steps I need to take to resolve this issue(non chemically is preferred). Thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

From what you describe, sounds like there could be a couple of things going on.

First off, the brown water is probably from the driftwood. The tanins can leech out of it for months, depending on the type and the size of wood. It doesn't harm your fish and it will reduce on its own over time. I hear adding some carbon will help, but I have never done this so can't speak to how effective it may be for you.

If the water is green, then its an algae bloom. Sometimes hard to tell, but can be easier if you stick a section of white towel in the tank and see if it picks up any green material on it. Just rinse it out a few times before you do this. How long is the light left on and is it by a window where it gets a lot of natural light?

If it is not green and the cloudiness is not the brown water you refer to, then it sounds like a bacteria bloom. Frankly, your tank is overstocked and I wouldn't be surprised if cloudy water was the norm for you. Have you tested for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? If so, what are your values - numeric value?


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Ammonia and Nitrite is 0. ph is 8.3, and Nitrate is around 10.

It is in a room that gets a fair amount of sun in it but no "direct" sunlight as all the shades are closed. 

The water looks green while in the tank but when it is siphoned, it is brown looking.

The driftwood has been removed now for a week.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello m...

Cloudy water is small particles of plant and fish material. If the tank hasn't been running long, then water conditions need time to settle. I had this for several months in my larger, planted tanks.

I would recommend large, weekly water changes of at least half the tank volume. I use a dense poly fiber pad in my filter equipment. The padding strains even the smallest particles from the water and will help clear things. 

During the water change, vacuum the substrate where possible, taking care not to push the syphon too deeply into the gravel if you have plants.

It would also be helpful to add a second small filter with just the padding in it. A little added filtration will clear the water more quickly.

Above everything else, stick to the large, weekly water changes. This more than anything will help stabilize the water chemistry and keep the water clearer.

Just a couple of thoughts to consider or not.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What type of substrate do you have and did you rinse it really good? I have never experienced cloudiness from plant or fish stuff, but have when I first put in new gravel or substrate. Assuming it is not from your bio-load and your tank is unable to process it. 

Stop feeding for 3-5 days and see if it goes away. If it does, it's your bio-load and feeding habits that are causing it. The fish will be fine without food for a few days.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok so it's definately green. I have placed a blanket over the tank to keep light out. I have one live plant in there so I do not want to hurt it by keeping the lights off 100% of the time. The gravel is the natural small stone gravel. Will this bloom always be in the tank? I really don't want to do WC every 3 days or something. Thanks. Would more or better carbon help?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would do a total black out--cover up totally, no lights, no feeding, and no peeking for 3-4 days then do a big water change.


----------



## carpus (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is what occurs to me:
1. 10 hrs of light is _too long._ Especially now. You have only _one_ live plant, so most of the light is sustaining the _algae_!

2. As mentioned, vacuum gravel with a siphon and, while this is happening, you should do partial water changes. 

3. As much filtration as you can manage will help clear this up.

4. Seachem makes a product called "Clarity" which makes little bits of stuff stick together, and easier to filter. I have used it during bacterial blooms and other messy times, and it works pretty well. Don't overdo the dosage, however!

5. Clean your filter too. 

6. Be patient. Your water conditions sound ok, but you over-illuminate and you have to wait for the bloom to subside. Keep your water clean.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't add chemicals if it can be done naturally. You need 100% blackout. The plant will be fine for a few days without. No feeding, no nothing.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I suspect it's a bacterial bloom.. but one important fact you've left out is the duration of this cloudy situation.. how long has the tank been set up? any new substrate?.. If it is a bacterial bloom, a blackout shouldn't do anything to improve it. If it's an algae bloom, the blackout should go at least 3 days if not more. You could address an algae bloom with a UV light system. Bill in Va.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

It has been cloudy like this for a week. The tank has been up and running for a little over 2 months now and completely cycled. No new substrate. I've read of this UV light a few times. Will it affect the beneficial bacteria, plant, fish at all? And any recommendations as to what's a good brand and size for my 29g. Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A UV sterilyzer will work. If you wanted to go that route I would just get one rated for your size tank and use that. I have used the Coralife brand but do not use UVs anymore. Personally, I'd give the blackout a try and if that didn't work for you, then maybe consider going with a UV.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok so this is the second night of no feeding and total blackout. I just peeked at the water and nothing has changed. still cloudy and green as ever. What are my options at this point please?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Its only been 2 nights, you need like 5 days to make a difference, just be patient till then the fish will be fine trust us. Also didnt Summer say NO PEEKING? *r2, seriously you want complete blackout, make sure blanket is thick enough to block out ALLthe light


----------



## carpus (Oct 16, 2010)

*and...*

have you _cleaned_ your filters and done some PWC?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have blacked out my tank before and in order to see anything I would have to turn on the light or take off the cover....if you did that you just added time needed. A blackout is called a blackout for a reason....it means absolutely no light. If light gets in it is not effective, even for a short period. If you can still see light coming through the cover your chose, its not going to work either. I put a comforter on my tank. Worked great. You need to cover and not touch it for 4 days.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Well it has been nearly a week since the blackout and nothing has changed whatsoever so i've given up and taken the blanket off and fed the fish. Could it be possibly be high phosphates in the water causing this? If so what are some steps to reduce the phosphate levels?


----------

